#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Social Media >  >  Do you know Why Facebook logo is blue?

## Bhavya

We all knew that Facebook logo and the Facebook page is mostly blue. But have you ever wondered why it's in blue rather than any other colours? Based on The New Yorker,Mark Zuckerberg Red and Green colorblind that means he can see best in blue so that can be the reason behind Facebook's blue color. Do you guys know this fact eariler? I recently know this fact so thought to share with you guys.

----------

